# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  помощь всегда рядом

## Яна Несмеяна

Если вам так плохо, что кажется, что выходя нет.. если грустно, тоскливо, тяжело.. нельзя страдать в одиночестве, надо найти кого-то, кто выслушает, поймёт и поможет. если такого человека нет среди ваших родных и друзей, то есть другие варианты - телефоны доверия и консультации в интернете.

вот например сайт, где всегда постараются помочь:

http://помощьрядом.рф/teens/need-help

желаю всем выбраться из кучи проблем и полюбить жизнь и себя.

ваша Яна.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Женщина, вы во многих ветках форума даете ссылки на ваш ресурс. Вы считаете нормально рекламировать один ресурс на другом. Вложите деньги, сделайте рекламу. Вы себе на лбу не хотите написать что-то "мужики, трахайтесь в Людкой, с ней классно"? Почему вас не банят модераторы?


 да ладно Вам злиться! Да и судя по профилю, у Яны только ДВА сообщения на форуме)

----------


## Гражданин

> Женщина, вы во многих ветках форума даете ссылки на ваш ресурс. Вы считаете нормально рекламировать один ресурс на другом. Вложите деньги, сделайте рекламу. Вы себе на лбу не хотите написать что-то "мужики, трахайтесь в Людкой, с ней классно"? Почему вас не банят модераторы?


 "Что злой сидишь? Улыбайся,пупсик!" ( by Borаt Sagdiev)

----------


## Huan

> "Что злой сидишь? Улыбайся,пупсик!" ( by Borаt Sagdiev)


 Нет, я добрый и только от безмерной доброты своей хотел помочь модераторам форума остановить спамера Яну Несмеяну, выполнял их труд. Никакой личной неприязни нет. Может излишне резкое высказывание было, но это чтобы с запасом. Так понятнее ей будет.

----------


## Яна Несмеяна

Улыбайся, пупсик Хуан!!! Гражданин, (Борат форева!) и Kali-Ma спасибо, что заступились за меня!
Ведь я выложила ссылку именно там, где мне предложил модератор, с его одобрения.
Я считаю этот сайт очень важным, для кого-то даже жизненно важным.

Всем хорошего настроения!
Ваша Яна.

----------


## Huan

> Улыбайся, пупсик Хуан!!! Гражданин, (Борат форева!) и Kali-Ma спасибо, что заступились за меня!
> Ведь я выложила ссылку именно там, где мне предложил модератор, с его одобрения.
> Я считаю этот сайт очень важным, для кого-то даже жизненно важным.
> 
> Всем хорошего настроения!
> Ваша Яна.


 Это был стресс-тест, только и всего

----------


## Яна Несмеяна

Да ну, у нас с тобой просто недопонимание! Я и не думала обзываться!
Но прав ты в том, что я не могу и не берусь помогать людям. Я не психолог, мне вообще 16 лет! (так что это ты скорее обзываешься, когда обращаешься "женщина")
Всё, что могу сделать - это сказать, куда обратиться за помощью. 
Я по своему опыту знаю, что сайт хороший и решила о нём тут рассказать в надежде на то, что тот, кому сайт действительно нужен, узнает о нём...

Удачи!
Ваша Яна.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Нет, я добрый и только от безмерной доброты своей хотел помочь модераторам форума остановить спамера Яну Несмеяну, выполнял их труд


 какой труд-то? придти и нахамить человеку?
если ты считаешь, что что-то не так - для этого есть кнопочка "пожаловаться на сообщение"

----------


## Просто Ирина

Представила, что тут могли быть фото моей дочери... Не дай Бог дожить до такого озверения детей(((((( Красивые, молоденькие девочки, а в душе ничего. Писюны пооголили, аки собака моя знакомая, свадьба сейчас у ней... мама дорогая, не хотела бы я быть их ребенком!!! Уважаю свою мать прежде всего за то, что в ее жизни был один мужчина - мой отец. Думать надо о будущем, девочки...

----------


## Игорёк

а у вас сколько было ?

----------


## Просто Ирина

> А где Вы это всё увидели? По ссылке вроде как ни чего такого нету и здесь тоже не наблюдается) 
>   (


 Как??? Фото голых женщин на странице вижу я одна??? - Вот ужас(((
Так, редактирую. Вчера ночью я тут была и фотки были. А сегодня поглядела - нет их. Куда делись, интересно, после моего сообщения?

----------


## Просто Ирина

> а у вас сколько было ?


 Чего? Если мужчин, то один. Он же стал мужем.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Меня вчера тут не было))) и слава Богу по ходу)))


 Да, это уж точно. Конечно, как кому, но вообще, грустная картина: девчонки с "обезображенными интеллектом", бессмысленными, но красивыми лицами и вдобавок в чем мать родила.

----------


## suicide_13

тематическая конференция в скайпе для всех кому плохо, одиноко или есть проблемы skype:?chat&blob=3jfTpcEhOBWjESrN_WsQ-VlO5bchsrG4OVGSXirdHPhLU1Ve2Ut0QkHFCYybG80piq9kSwh  ITFaCvPJGnAyejbPKORPfRxIvFW7pV_SYgQw8Qqvyv956L0k-LW4IPb_fjhSxBuaRXLjoXbKxbq92s_S38YRuZNgRKGXIIKSwup  XgpST4D1JRNDUqLYEptsA304QtIPt8k2flW_sDmJzSABVBo3Wi  qT03tP08sLHv6PxifwU0CEmu52BmJeHBK-0q

или добавляйтесь ко мне, а я вас добавлю в конференцию. мой скайп ramifilix

----------


## Melissa

Что-что? Покажите. Я все пропустила :Frown:

----------


## boris1986

Бог всегда рядом. Обратитесь к Нему прямо сей час. Можно своими словами. Приходите к Нему в молитве такие, какие вы есть. Он знает о вас все и даже будущее. Поэтому покайтесь и разговаривайте с Богом, молитесь Ему, ведь Он живая личность!

----------

